# !!!!FOR SALE!!! BRAND NEW 2021 SEA BORN FX25 CC BOAT & TRAILER PACKAGE W/ SUZUKI OUTBOARD!!!!



## TBS#1 (Jun 1, 2021)

2021 SEA BORN FX25 BOAT PACKAGE W/ EZ LOADER ALUMINUM TRAILER, TANDEM AXLE W/ CUSTOM LIGHTING, MAG WHEELS, TRAILER BRAKES, LED LIGHTS, BOAT IS LOADED WITH CUSTOM OEM INSTALLED T-TOP PACKAGE WITH ELECTRONICS BOX, FRONT AND REAR LED SPOT LIGHTS, ROCKET LAUNCHERS, POWDER COATED FRAME, VHF RADIO. BOAT PACKAGE COMES WITH DUAL FLUSH MOUNTED SIMRAD UNITS IN DASH W/ ABILITY TO READ FULL ENGINE PERFORMANCE & ENGINE DIAGNOSTICS, UPGRADED INTERIOR PACKAGE W/ FRONT BOW SEATING, HEAD IN CONSOLE, STEREO PACKAGE W/ SPEAKERS IN T-TOP, TRIM TABS, HYDRAULIC JACK PLATE, ENGINE IS SUZUKI 300 DUAL PROP, THIS MOTOR IS THE BUSINESS! ONLY THING MISSING IS TROLLING MOTOR, AND IF YOU MENTION THIS AD WHEN CALLING, WE WILL PUT ONE ON AT A SPECIAL DISCOUNTED PRICE!!! PLEASE CALL 936-890-1500 FOR MORE DETAILS! WILL SELL QUICK!


----------

